# Ubuntu Download Time



## Mun (Apr 17, 2014)

Desktop AMD64 Mac

Desktop AMD64

Desktop i386

Server AMD64 Mac

Server AMD64

Server i386

Full list can be found here: http://192.3.139.124/downloads/


----------



## manacit (Apr 17, 2014)

Or I could just get them from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ and not some random GVH VM?


----------



## blergh (Apr 17, 2014)

Exactly what is it that you want us to do here?


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 17, 2014)

blergh said:


> Exactly what is it that you want us to do here?


Use up the 100TB of bw for $5/m obviously.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2014)

*100 Mbps connection:*

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
--2014-04-17 21:43:35--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 1008730112 (962M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso'

100%[====================================>] 1,008,730,112 9.13M/s   in 2m 20s  

2014-04-17 21:45:56 (6.85 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso' saved [1008730112/1008730112]

--------------------

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
--2014-04-17 21:46:44--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 1010827264 (964M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso'

100%[====================================>] 1,010,827,264 4.31M/s   in 2m 18s  

2014-04-17 21:49:03 (6.97 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso' saved [1010827264/1010827264]

*1 Gbps connection:*

.wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso--2014-04-17 21:50:13--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso 
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 1017118720 (970M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso'

100%[====================================>] 1,017,118,720 10.9M/s   in 1m 52s  

2014-04-17 21:52:06 (8.64 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso' saved [1017118720/1017118720]

--------------------

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso
--2014-04-17 21:53:28--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 593494016 (566M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso'

100%[======================================>] 593,494,016 12.2M/s   in 52s     

2014-04-17 21:54:20 (10.9 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso' saved [593494016/593494016]
 

.



> Full list can be found here: http://192.3.139.124/downloads/


*nginx/0.7.67???*


----------



## blergh (Apr 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> *nginx/0.7.67???*


Isn't it the latest available on Squeeze? Old at that.


----------



## Mun (Apr 17, 2014)

manacit said:


> Or I could just get them from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ and not some random GVH VM?


In my many previous years of downloading Ubuntu releases from Ubuntu Mirrors, I found them very slow during release time because everyone else was downloading from them as well. If you really are that wary of me, then there is this lovely thing called checking the Sha/md5 of the file! http://www.mydigitallife.info/how-to-check-and-verify-sha1-and-md5-with-file-checksum-integrity-verifier-kb841290-fciv/

Though you probably know this, but still feel like rubbing me through shit because you have issues with me still? Get over HS already Manacit. Do you need to prove something, as frankly I am tired of you trying to prove something against me in every one of your posts. LDS much?



blergh said:


> Exactly what is it that you want us to do here?


Download files....



SkylarM said:


> Use up the 100TB of bw for $5/m obviously.


Yep yep yep, need to use up the 100tbs somewhere, and thought Id be nice and share the love.



DomainBop said:


> *100 Mbps connection:*
> 
> wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
> 
> ...


Nginx 0.7.67 is the default on squeeze as GVH doesn't have good Deb 7 images the last time I rebuilt the VM.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2014)

> Isn't it the latest available on Squeeze? Old at that.


Using dotdeb or compiling from source solves the Squeeze problem.

I've been testing Tengine lately and might put it into production on a few servers.


----------



## Mun (Apr 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Using dotdeb or compiling from source solves the Squeeze problem.
> 
> I've been testing Tengine lately and might put it into production on a few servers.


I use dotdeb on most of my other real web servers, but i really didn't care for this particular server as it just delivers static files.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool you have quite the selection there


----------



## manacit (Apr 17, 2014)

Mun said:


> Though you probably know this, but still feel like rubbing me through shit because you have issues with me still? Get over HS already Manacit. Do you need to prove something, as frankly I am tired of you trying to prove something against me in every one of your posts. LDS much?


LDS? I'm not a Mormon?

Anyway, I posted in this (and some of your other threads) because they're absolutely pointless and don't add a modicum of value to this board. I even reported this the real way, too! Why does anyone care about your GVH mirrors? The torrent files are up on the website, anyone that needs it ASAP can just grab those (and hopefully give back a bit!). I'm not trying to prove anything, if your posts were actually worth reading (should I rls this script/?? omg!) I wouldn't be giving you crap!

Next time, perhaps, make a post about the *launch* of Ubuntu 14.04 and then link to your mirrors at the bottom. That provides a thread where we can all talk about the latest release (omg they broke virtualenv! Why can't I update 12.04 to 14.04 (because the auto updater won't move to 14.04 until the .1 release), etc).


----------



## MannDude (Apr 17, 2014)

From Linode Dallas:


```
wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
--2014-04-17 17:59:59--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 1008730112 (962M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================================>] 1,008,730,112 9.43M/s   in 76s     

2014-04-17 18:01:16 (12.6 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso' saved [1008730112/1008730112]

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
--2014-04-17 18:01:53--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 1010827264 (964M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================================>] 1,010,827,264 24.3M/s   in 49s     

2014-04-17 18:02:42 (19.7 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso' saved [1010827264/1010827264]

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
--2014-04-17 18:03:34--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 1017118720 (970M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================================>] 1,017,118,720 23.1M/s   in 41s     

2014-04-17 18:04:15 (23.8 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso' saved [1017118720/1017118720]

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso
--2014-04-17 18:04:20--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 593494016 (566M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso'

100%[=============================================================================================================================================================>] 593,494,016 24.1M/s   in 25s     

2014-04-17 18:04:45 (22.7 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64+mac.iso' saved [593494016/593494016]

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso
--2014-04-17 18:04:51--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 591396864 (564M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso'

100%[=============================================================================================================================================================>] 591,396,864 15.9M/s   in 30s     

2014-04-17 18:05:21 (18.7 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso' saved [591396864/591396864]

wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
--2014-04-17 18:05:33--  http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
Connecting to 192.3.139.124:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 575668224 (549M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso'

100%[=============================================================================================================================================================>] 575,668,224 26.7M/s   in 24s     

2014-04-17 18:05:57 (23.1 MB/s) - `ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso' saved [575668224/575668224]
```


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

MannDude said:


> From Linode Dallas:
> 
> 
> wget http://192.3.139.124/downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
> ...


^ not bad

@Mun what is the maximum BW you have reached there?


----------



## Mun (Apr 17, 2014)

manacit said:


> LDS? I'm not a Mormon?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I posted in this (and some of your other threads) because they're absolutely pointless and don't add a modicum of value to this board. I even reported this the real way, too! Why does anyone care about your GVH mirrors? The torrent files are up on the website, anyone that needs it ASAP can just grab those (and hopefully give back a bit!). I'm not trying to prove anything, if your posts were actually worth reading (should I rls this script/?? omg!) I wouldn't be giving you crap!
> ...


I am not referring to a religion when I specify LDS. 

Second, I don't think you are the boss whom entitles what is worth reading or not. If you are, then you are doing a far lousy job. i.e go to let and peruse the front page for 30 minutes and you will have plenty of work.

In regards to the script, I talked with multiple providers and they all showed apprehention to the script, and thus I made the forum asking whether or not I should post the script. You then took your time to just piss on the thread and post it anyways because you wanted once again to prove that you are better then me. I don't get even why you are using me as a comparison... and don't say you have nothing against me as by far you do, as I am the only one you do this too. 

Frankly I don't need to write a whole post about Ubuntu to post a few links. It says in the title Ubuntu Download Time, as such why wouldn't you think I would be posting links.....

If you do not wish to use my download server, then go use the main server from ubuntu and stop complaining manacit.


----------



## Mun (Apr 17, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> ^ not bad
> 
> @Mun what is the maximum BW you have reached there?



http://192.3.139.124/vnstat.txt


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh we get to mule kick GreenValueHost .. count me in.... 

I'll mirror your mirror.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2014)

I see that bandwidth used.. 12.xTB last month...

We need to increase that.   like 8% utilization.   Quit slacking.


----------



## Mun (Apr 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> I see that bandwidth used.. 12.xTB last month...
> 
> We need to increase that.   like 8% utilization.   Quit slacking.



 do what you wish


----------



## sv01 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mun said:


> I use dotdeb on most of my other real web servers, but i really didn't care for this particular server as it just delivers static files.


I prefer using official Nginx repo from Nginx dev

http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html


```
For Debian replace codename with Debian distribution codename, and append the following to the end of the /etc/apt/sources.list file:

    deb http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/debian/ codename nginx
    deb-src http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/debian/ codename nginx
```


----------



## perennate (Apr 21, 2014)

I just used bittorrent to download. Maxed out my port.



drmike said:


> I see that bandwidth used.. 12.xTB last month...
> 
> We need to increase that.   like 8% utilization.   Quit slacking.


If they allowed Tor relay, would be easy


----------



## Magiobiwan (Apr 21, 2014)

So, to max out that 100TB/mo you'd need to keep an average traffic utilization of 319Mbps. That's a lot of traffic...


----------



## Mun (Apr 21, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> So, to max out that 100TB/mo you'd need to keep an average traffic utilization of 319Mbps. That's a lot of traffic...


Yes it would, and I don't think I could get there on normal applications without overloading the I/0 limit. Currenly steady at .45 load or something for what I do.


----------



## peterw (Apr 22, 2014)

Is the port limited? Or is the routing to europe bad? I only get 300KB/s

You can add the 4.4GB linux gamers file: http://linux-gamers.linuxfreedom.com/download.html


----------

